# Lullabies



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Midnight.







It's time for me to go to bed...






(an amazing 8-year old child prodigy playing Chopin's Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57 - 
- This video is like a dream, isn't it? )


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice wunderkind. I hope he doesn't end like Macaulay Culkin.


No... I hope he does.


----------

